# Painting



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Way too general of a question. A picture of the room would probably help as well. 

Without any info, I vote for lime green. :wink:


----------



## handy lady (Oct 9, 2008)

Dark Cream makes your room warm and cozy. goes well with all the furniture too.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Without any info, I vote for lime green. 

You and my wife have similar taste, scary.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

*Try this :thumbsup:*


----------



## dgbehrends (May 4, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Way too general of a question. A picture of the room would probably help as well.
> 
> Without any info, I vote for lime green. :wink:


It's called tinker bell green and my little girl picked it as the color for her play room that we just finished painting lol


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Why settle for Tinkerbell Green when there are so many lovely glow-in-the-dark greens to choose from?


----------



## abigailfinlay (Sep 24, 2008)

*Hai*

My living room is Lavender color with decorated with stars on ceiling which looks very beautiful in nite...


http://www.envirooments.com


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i vote for purple and green stripes with big orange polka dots!

on a side note, interesting site there abigail.

DM


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*painting*

Try Benjamin Moore's site -- they have a color finder where you can change trim and wall color and see it online. www.benjaminmoore.com


----------

